# Caramel Problems



## mhowell (May 28, 2004)

Greetings,
I am a novice baker and candy maker, I make dark & white chocolate turtles and the caramel comes out great then later turns grainy during storage. I have heard about using invert sugar but can not find a formula or recipe for caramel using invert sugar. Does anyone have a recipe for caramel using invert surgar that they are willing to share?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Mhowell, and welcome to Chef Talk.

You posted your request in the Welcome Forum, where it's not as likely to be seen by people who can answer your question. Therefore, I'm moving it to the Pastry and Baking forum.

Please do come back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself and fill us in on your interests, etc.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## flavio (May 30, 2004)

Hello mhowell.
You can use a little of acid (citric or tartaric or vinegar) on your sugar in the begining of the process. This will "invert" your sugar and prevent it to crack and/ or become grainy. This process is called Invertase.
Good luck.
Flavio


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

mHowell
You can also add a little honey or glucose to the sugar or acid like Flavio said, lemon juice,white vinegar,cream of tartar..This should help.


----------



## mhowell (May 28, 2004)

Greetings All,

Thanks so very much Flavio and PJM333 for your kindness and sharing your expertise, I will give your tips a try and let you know how it goes!


----------

